# Earthy Cigars



## GHJ (Jan 1, 2000)

A little while back I was enjoying some Boli CJ's and not all, but a few of them had this really pleasant earthy flavor. I was wondering if some of you could steer me towards a particular brand and or shape that seems to consistantly have this quality.

Thanks

GHJ


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

The earthiest tasting cigar I have ever tried was the Monte EL DC. Not any power at all, but earthy.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Bolivar Corona Extra, definately! One of my favorite smokes and very earthy, full bodied. Also i enjoy Partagas PC's and shorts for that very earthy flavor, although Partagas is more coffee flavored to me than earthy.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I agree with filly. Also a well aged Punch SS #2 is quite earthy.


----------



## DiverBob (Apr 15, 2002)

This term has always intrigued me. Even though I'm not exactly sure what the hell it means, I would say that the '97 RyJ Ex 4s I've been enjoying lately have an earthiness to them. I'm just not sure why the taste of dirt is such a good thing! }> I'm going to try a few of the suggested smokes and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Although I have no idea what earthy means, I have to agree with sgoselin regarding whatever praise he's got for Punch SS2! 
oh, and someplace I heard Bolivar Gold Medals are also "earthy"! }>


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry ESP, too tempting of an offer for a mooch post - mmmm, I have not had a BGM in a long time! lol
As for the question, I define 'earthy' as that Cuban pure tobacco dirty taste. Lately, I taste it in almost all the 01/02 RASSs and epi#2s.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

...too tempting of an offer for a mooch post - mmmm, I have not had a BGM in a long time! lol...

I've never had one of those before - said Matt R ! you need a few more years in Matt's higher education courses to qualify my friend! 

actually, the last two I had was smoked by few of my friends about six months ago - by mistake (he took them from bottom of my humidor thinking they were mm's because of the foil,, next day he said: those machine mades tasted very good, can you get me some more? I couldn't believe my stupidity of letting him choose for himself,, anyway, that's a long story...I guess that's what the friends are for! x(


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

LOL Actually, I never was much of a BGM fan and never figured out the fuss over them anyway. As for your story - telling you they were MM would have been my excuse too!


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

have to agree with you, amongst the hyped up cigars IMO the BCG is amongst the top five! (perhaps a good investment in full boxes, but they don’t smoke that great - they are good, but not THAT good!)

But this friend of mine although a cigar smoker - and only buys (and smokes) RyJ Churchills,, he doesn't know much about cigars - too busy making lots of money!, sometime in the past, I had told him a general rule of thumb: that an easy way to detect mm's is the cello,, and unfortunately he did not forget that lesson! and thought the foil/ cello are the same kind of thing! However, he got me a bottle of Extra (20-40 yr old) Grand Champaign Cognac as apology! not a bad trade!


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

_This term has always intrigued me._

* earthy* (_adj_): 
1. Conspicuously and tastelessly indecent
2. Not far removed from or suggestive of nature
3. Hearty and lusty

Synonyms:
coarse
crude
gross
vulgar

Similar:
indecent
uninhibited


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Flipflop is earthy? ;-)


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Not in Lanner. Thar hesa good ol'boy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm like everybody else when it comes to the term earthy, but CAO to me are earthy but in the isom catagory, El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supremes tast just like dirt, excellent dirt, but woodsey earth just the same. I love 'em, maybe you should try one of these, I could trade you one for something I havn't tried. e-mail me at [email protected] if your interested. Have fun


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

I've had some 98 Partagas PCs that were so earthy I needed a steamshovel to clean out the ashtray. Some Bolis and Hoyo Short Coronas are the same.


----------



## GHJ (Jan 1, 2000)

I have smoked a box of the Choix Supremes before and I did like them but it seemed like each cigar was different than the previous one. I can't recall one that struck me as particularly earthy. I wouldn't mind trying another box though. They're very good and reasonably priced. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Boli CG that became 7 yrs younger overnight!*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Which of the newer generations of habanos best represent "earthy" in regards to your palate?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Which of the newer generations of habanos best represent "earthy" in regards to your palate?


The lastest batch of BGM's, Montecristo Petit Edmundo, Monte #4, and the 2nd half of a Punch DC.

That's just me though.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The original Bolivar Gold Medals. Nothing is more "earthier" IMHO. Only tried them in a PPP, though...


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

Trinidad Fundadores have an earth flavor for me.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

I find the Upmann's and Partagas to be earthy.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

If you really want earthy, look for some "Solareas" from central America. They smell like dirt.


----------

